
Show HN: MERN 2.0 - Easily build production ready universal apps - somurulez
http://mern.io/?v=2.0
======
maxencecornet
Do you know any MERN app in production ?

I am looking forward building with MERN, but still looking for insights

~~~
somurulez
Hashnode uses MERN stack. Also, we are preparing a list of people using MERN
in production and will add it to the repository soon.

~~~
maxencecornet
Great thank you !

Is MERN deploy ready already ?

~~~
somurulez
We are working on it as we speak. You can subscribe in the MERN website. We
will notify you once it is ready.

~~~
maxencecornet
Great, thank you !

